# MBUS/FBUS con interface serial RS-232



## tazma (Abr 23, 2011)

hola muy buenas quieromontar una alarma en mi casa con arduino o si hay otra opcion tambien vale 
el tema es que quiero instalar unos sensores de movimiento y que el pc mande un sms a mi movil 
tambien quiero saber si se puede hacer esto MBUS/FBUS con interface serial RS-232
en un nokia 5200  y en un motorola v3 
quiero aclarar que soy novato y estoy fascinado con el foro 
salu2


----------

